

I am looking for a Hacker. - youyap

I am starting a new start up and the domain is YouYap.com. I post it here and people break into it. So I am looking to find someone to joint me in this project. How do I find the best hacker?
I want to do something like this website.
======
michael_dorfman
I've written this before in response to some of your earlier questions, but I
really think you will get better quality answers to your questions if you
explain a little more clearly what it is you are asking.

I looked at the YouYap.com web site when it was up, but I haven't been able to
really figure out what your idea is. You say it is "something like this
website", but how does it intend on differentiating itself?

If you have a cool enough concept, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding
a hacker who wants to help you bring your vision into reality.

But first, you need to express the vision clearly enough that somebody
somewhere sees the "wow".

------
lanej0
I'm not sure if you've read any of the content on this site, but it's not
really a "hacker" site of the meaning you're implying. Hacker News is more
like a digg.com for people with more than a handful of neurons.

------
youyap
it going to be combination on hacker news geared towards local users. So it
will be whats going on locally. The site is just alpha now until it finished.
Now I am outsourcing the project to oversea guys but I dont think there are as
good as USA hackers. I prefer people here but I cannot afford it. So if
someone want to be part of it as volunteer. I want to run it as non profit
whereby people can donate only if they wish.

Just someone to help program little things here and there and support the
site.

I change the logo too. Hope this one is nicer.

------
babul
It really depends what you are looking for. You really need to clarify what
you want.

~~~
youyap
i want to do something like this hacker site.

------
babul
The site is down.

